# We Got A Lot Of Work Done On Our Haunt



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

In spite of how freaking hot it was outside today, we got a ton of work done.

We bloodied up our staked blucky's a bit, straightened out the gallows and added two stocks with bucky's in them and put out our guillotine and a few other props.

The neighbors kept coming by to see our progress. It's great how much they're all enjoying it!


----------

